# Light green leaves



## maryjanenewbie (Aug 31, 2009)

I have one and a half week old plants. They look healthy, but the color of the leaves are a light , almost lime green in color. Is this typical for young plants? They are in regular potting soil, without nutes.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 31, 2009)

maryjanenewbie said:
			
		

> I have one and a half week old plants. They look healthy, but the color of the leaves are a light , almost lime green in color. Is this typical for young plants? They are in regular potting soil, without nutes.


Lime green to you may be dark green to a reader. It may be very light green to another reader.

No one can guess what you're plants look like.

Please, post a photo so we can "Look" at your plant. The color is only one part of many that show the health of a plant.

If you have no camera, then based on the little you've said, IF the plant looks healthy, then it is.


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, here are the pics, Im using reg potting soil, temp is about 86 degrees, vented HID light is about 12" from plants, I water almost daily, but only because they are in peat pots, I water by weight, when they feel very light. ph tester I used showed appx 6.8, but its a cheap meter so im not sure how accuate it is. I did use 1 ml fert per gal of Flora Nova. I used it twice so far,  once every three days.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 1, 2009)

It looks ok to me ! I would'nt use nutes until its a month old ..but thats me ! Take care !


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 1, 2009)

maryjanenewbie said:
			
		

> OK, here are the pics, Im using reg potting soil, temp is about 86 degrees, vented HID light is about 12" from plants, I water almost daily, but only because they are in peat pots, I water by weight, when they feel very light. ph tester I used showed appx 6.8, but its a cheap meter so im not sure how accuate it is. I did use 1 ml fert per gal of Flora Nova. I used it twice so far, once every three days.


Your seedling looks great, mjn. I would suggest using no nutes on it while it's so small. The "newborns" generally don't need nutes other than what the soil gives them until they're about 4 to 6 inches tall and well established as plants.

You're doing very well in diluting what you are giving it. If it wasn't diluted enough, it would have died already after two feedings.

What type of light are you using on the seedling? If it's a fluorescent, keep it at 4" or so to keep the seedling from stretching. You don't want it to get leggy.

Good luck!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

if from seed i generally wait until the way lower cotyledons fall off or at least dry up an die back. them the lil round petal lookin leafs at the last lowest node on ya seedling/plant  
  that to me usually signals its startin to use up stored nutrients in itself and befor eit eats itself to death i feed it LOL
  but thats just me too. also my soil i prep isnt very fertile. i rely on givin nutrients more so....


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Sep 1, 2009)

time to repot in my opinion  plant those peat pots they will keep drying out on you you shouldnt have to water everyday  even under MH  you say good potting soil you dont mention brand  i use foxfarm  and dont give any nutrients till they are well into budding this is what works for me   hope this helps


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Sep 3, 2009)

ok, latest update. i bought a new Hanna ph tested and holy crap!, my ph was 8.3! I have since transplanted into fox farms ocean and added i little of the original soil that was way high ph so the change wasnt so drastic, I hope this isnt too drastic of a change for them. any comments would be appreciated


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2009)

Just in case....you may find OF soil to be a might too good.  Some seedlings dont care for it.  Some do.  Just dont freak if they look nute burned a bit.  I thot they looked just fine.....really nice.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 3, 2009)

stillsmokin43 said:
			
		

> time to repot in my opinion plant those peat pots they will keep drying out on you you shouldnt have to water everyday even under MH you say good potting soil you dont mention brand i use foxfarm and dont give any nutrients till they are well into budding this is what works for me hope this helps


 
I use FFOF and do the same.
Works for me too-Thanks stillsmokin43 for that useful post.




Gb


----------



## 420benny (Sep 3, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> if from seed i generally wait until the way lower cotyledons fall off or at least dry up an die back. them the lil round petal lookin leafs at the last lowest node on ya seedling/plant
> that to me usually signals its startin to use up stored nutrients in itself and befor eit eats itself to death i feed it LOL
> but thats just me too. also my soil i prep isnt very fertile. i rely on givin nutrients more so....


I agree with zip on this. Most overlook those cotyledons. Think of them as fuel tanks. If they are green and healthy, your plants are still feeding off them. When they start withering introduce diluted nutes and slowly go stronger from there. I am a peat pot hater. I guarantee if you did an experiment with half in peat and half in plastic pots, the ones in pots will kill the peat ones, as far as vigor goes.


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks tcbud and the rest one you. the plants do look healthy, but the color was going way yellow, its hard to tell on the comp. The water ph here is 7.48 and is really hard. After testing the soil with the water it was off the chart, so i thought it was better if I changed the soil now and put them in bigger pots. I have included pictures, note my whorled twins


----------

